# 1992 John Deere 410D Loader / Backhoe



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

1992 John Deere 410 D combo backhoe / loader, 4 WHEEL DRIVE.. Engine has 3,600 hours. Was used 1 season for snow plowing, prior to this year it was privately owned by a gentleman who used it on his property. Very little rust, very nice condition. Starts easily in the cold. Brakes work as they should.

Full cab, heat, lights, wipers, 4 wheel drive, newer front tires, stereo with blue tooth.

Everything works, cab heat is HOT, comes with bucket. Have forks available for $500 extra, and 12' snow pusher available for $2,000 extra


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/hvo/6077590902.html


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Was a great machine for me, not renewing contract for next season on this lot so no need for machine.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Honest seller, wouldn't hesitate to buy something from him again.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Definitely a clean machine, I am open to offers, but won't give it away.


----------

